
Build Apps for Free with Azure Cosmos DB Free Tier - omiossec
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/cosmosdb/build-apps-for-free-with-azure-cosmos-db-free-tier/
======
aliswe
So I was on this Azure workshop today at Microsoft and everyone started
complaining about Cosmos being expensive, and I mentioned that I usually call
CosmosDB CostMost DB and they all had a good chuckle.

BTW, they mentioned in the workshop ad that a developer seniority level of 200
was required to attend, dunno what level Im on ...

